# Kask Mojito



## chuckd (Feb 8, 2010)

Quick question for anyone using this helmet. I really like it and am considering purchasing one. Will sunglasses fit into the vents when your not using them? If not, whats your solution (behind the head)?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

I never ride without glasses on, even at dusk. Bug in the eye is inconceivable to me. I once started a ride without my glasses, I turned around almost walked back to the house, but rode slowly to pick my glasses up.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

They will. If you are looking at the front of the helmet the second vent up from the Kask logo is where they will fit in. The trick, if you want to call it that, is that the arms of the glasses are hard pressed to run straight back like most other helmets. The arms will be more directed towards the center of the helmet when inserted. Hard to explain but once you figure it out they actually are more secure than the Bell and Giro's I've owned. Until I figured it out I was trying to make the glasses do the same thing as with previous helmets and they just won't. It helps if you look into a mirror the first time doing it.


----------



## chuckd (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you! That's the exact type of answer i was looking for. I'm sold. Going to pick one up this afternoon.


----------



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

How well do the Kask fit? i've used an Giro Ionos the last two years...any comparison to the Ionos?


----------



## chuckd (Feb 8, 2010)

From my brief experience of trying it on a couple of times at my LBS, here's what i noticed. For a reference, i am coming from a bell volt and my wife wears a giro ionos. The Kask feels like it sits low on your head, similar to the volt. It is much more compact than the ionos and it has a very neat locking system behind the head. The reason i like the helmet is because you can pivot the position behind your head to fit in your sweet spot before you tighten the system. The strap seems to fit very comfortable and flat against your face. I am sure the ventilation is more than enough. Overall, seems like a very comfortable helmet.


----------



## Adamsmat (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi any feedback now you're using the mojito, especially interested in airflow, all year round heat here so need something good. Drawn to the kask as Singapore is dominated by giro, lazer and Spesh, wanted something different and all reviews seem to be positive, and they look great too.


----------



## mlahaie79 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been wearing one now for about 2 months and the only weakness is venting. It doesn't have as much air circulation as my Giro Aeon. I've noticed a bit more sweat accumulation. Other than that it's great. Looks good. Would be better in cooler weather.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I really like mine and I live and ride in terribly hot conditions. As a long time user of Bell and Giro products I'm not planning on going back...


----------



## chuckd (Feb 8, 2010)

The helmet has been amazing! Ventilation is fantastic, the quality is 10/10, very lightweight, and super comfortable. The only issue i have with the helmet is that its not the most sunglasses friendly. I have adapted by placing my glasses upside down behind the head when not in use. This is just a minor thing but i really like the old bell volt's ability to hold your glasses when not in use. This is obviously not an issue when your wearing your glasses. The helmet is fantastic! FWIW, i ride in south Florida and have had no issues with ventilation.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I just bought both sizes of the Mojito and sent them both back. The overall quality of the helmet is fantastic, however, this helmet is for ROUND shaped heads (not oval). I really wanted it to fit, but the size medium fit side to side but too small front to back. the large fit front to back, but had an inch space on the side. ended up going with a Aeon medium instead ( head size 59cm).


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I think its still relevant. I tried on both Kask helmets, Vertigo and Mojito. Loved them both and decided to go with the Vertigo. Got it home, kitted up and ready to go ride, and realized my glasses didn't fit, none of the 6+ pairs I have. The arms hit the retention system, and slide down my nose. Or I jam them under the retention system, and I could feel them dig into my head. But how does Team Sky do it? Oakley. My Oakleys fit ok, better then the rest of my glasses (mostly Spy). I read the team is issued special Oakleys to fit better- true or not, I'm not paying $250 for a helmet that sort of works with my sunglasses. I ended up returning it and sticking with my Giro Aeon, the 4th on I've had.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a set oakleys full racing jacket i use. I didnt notice any interference.

The helmet sits real snug and close.


----------

